# Looking for a mini parti poodle



## poodlist (Sep 18, 2017)

We are looking for a mini or toy parti poodle breeder. We live in Virginia, are willing to travel. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been looking for a good mini parti breeder, but there's not a lot out there. Caralot Poodles has partis, they're in Indiana, but there was mention in their website of not breeding for partis, so I'm not sure how often one happens to crop up. Here's a thread I started about mini partis:
http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/187282-mini-parti-poodles-2.html

I think some breeders have partis here and there that they don't intend to have. It's in the gene pool and shows up unexpectedly. I contacted A great breeder here in the NE who had one adult parti on her website, but she doesn't really breed for that color, the color just occurred. She was very nice and if my search yields no good breeders, I will go with a well bred solid color poodle, and she would be the type of breeder I would like to go to. But I'm not giving up yet!

I think there's more toy parti breeders,I just haven't looked for them, although I'll probably expand my search to toys, with the hope of finding a larger toy. Be careful, they're very much "en vogue" right now and there are a lot of puppy mills cashing in on the trend. 

I contacted a breeder of mini partis in Ca that looked pretty good on the web site. Said the dogs were health tested (no results posted though) and had about ten dogs listed. I emailed and asked very specific questions about agility prospects, the parents, etc. I also said I would like to fly out to pick up the puppy so I could meet the parents. I never asked the price. She responded and didn't answer any of my questions, except to say that she only ships her puppies with a pet nanny. Why wouldn't you allow a puppy parent to pick up the puppy and visit the sire and dam? To me, it seemed she had something to hide. She also very specifically told me the price, even though I didn't ask. Her website looked pretty good on first glance, but the communication told another story. Crossed her off my list. I was disappointed.

Good luck- please post any good breeders you find, and maybe someone else has a recommendation.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

I traveled to Canada to get my little guy. I contacted the Poodle Puddle and Debbie breeds parti poodles. My little guy is so smart and cute!


----------

